

On Blackout day, teach someone how to stop SOPA/PIPA - akharris
http://www.explainsopa.com/

======
adrianwaj
Would be great to see a list of sites going dark on this page.

People can add their sites, the dates and a comment.

------
jacoblyles
We need to go on the offensive for internet freedom. Drop me an email if
you're interested in helping to organize aggressive political action to
support internet freedom legislation and amendments.

Let's move the 50-yard line in our direction.

------
batterseapower
It is unfortunate that those of us who are not US citizens are going to be
negatively affected by the blackout but are unable to take any effective
action against SOPA/PIPA.

~~~
tjoff
Unfortunate that it is harder for us to take action, yes. But we are very much
affected by SOPA/PIPA anyway and even though I live in Europe going to the
English wikipedia (etc.) site during the blackout will only make me smile.

We have our own laws to be afraid of so I certainly wouldn't mind localized
versions of wikipedia going down as well, just to raise awareness.

(just taking wikipedia as an example)

------
jdfreefly
A large part of my family is going to have no idea what is going on or why
large parts of the web are dark. I imagine that will be true for many here.

It would be a good idea to have a form letter we can send to family and
friends today that explains what is coming with links to places (like this
one) where they can learn more.

~~~
akharris
Yep, I was explaining it to my girlfriend and to my parents over the weekend.
There was almost no understanding there ahead of time. So let's build it.

------
cjoh
This doesn't teach anyone how to stop SOPA/PIPA. This teaches them why
SOPA/PIPA is bad. If you want to learn how to stop SOPA/PIPA, try this:

[http://www.informationdiet.com/blog/read/better-activism-
day...](http://www.informationdiet.com/blog/read/better-activism-day-
january-18)

------
benjlang
Great idea, once you gain traction, feature some of the people who want to
teach others. Glad to see so many startups taking action!

~~~
akharris
Thanks - great idea about the teachers.

------
highace
Couple of spelling errors in your footer.

~~~
akharris
Thanks! I've never been particularly good at spelling. All fixed.

